# Welcome to the NEW Taxidermy Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By request, I'm adding a Taxidermy Forum. Rick Acker of Rough Rider Game Birds will be the moderator and will help this forum get started with his experience in taxidermy.

So feel free to ask questions and I welcome this community to Nodak Outdoors!

:welcome:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I would like to take taxidertment school and wondering where can I find them and I am from Minot thanks


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Let's see some mounts boys! :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

OK Scott, 
Let's keep this clean!


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

fishunt,
I know there is one in Newburg ND. I don't know a whole lot about it, but I searched for Taxidermy Schools a while back and found that one.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Several ways to get into Taxidermy. First find somebody who is a good taxidermist in your area and see if he/she would be willing to teach you classes or an internship at the shop. You could purchase video's available in different taxidermy catalog's...Go to taxidermy.net to get started! There are schools out there, but to be honest...You will learn just as much for a lot less dough doing the first option I suggested! Jim Benson in E.G.F was kind enough to take me under his wing and even though I had been messing around with birds for along time...In reality...I didn't know squat til' I took his classes! I hope you all have patience, because believe me...You need it to get into Taxidermy! Good Luck!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks Bro I will try to find internet for school taxiderment


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Montana has a good 9 week program, searched for taxidermy schools on the internet few months ago.. considering on going there in Montana this summer or next winter.


----------

